

Hack Your Y Combinator Interview and Get Accepted - nickpersico
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2012/11/15/how-hack-your-y-combinator-interview-get-accepted/

======
tylermenezes
Guys, please. Can we please, _please_ stop using the word "hack" for
everything?

It actually implies something totally false - these aren't hacks, you should
be doing them anyway!

------
SteliE
Thanks for posting :) Let me know if you guys have any questions about the YC
interview!

~~~
nk421
Great Article. Though I wonder how much weight is given to your
interview/product growth VS. background of the founders(which you can't really
hack)

~~~
SteliE
I don't know for sure but my feeling is that showing that you're the type of
founders that will make things happen is much more important than having a
stellar background.

Many YC founders are very young and don't have a killer background yet they
can show that they have what it takes to succeed as entrepreneurs.

I know that we didn't have an amazing background and still made it in :)

------
mjward
Do you think there have been changes to the interview process?

